# Do you feel grateful for being alive?



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes! I am currently recovering from a bout of depression, which always makes things hard, but in the back of my mind I always know that life is such a gift. There is always hope, for all of us. So I mentally thank all who made my life possible. Ha, that sounds so corny. But it's true


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I voted no. I'm thankful, not grateful, as in I don't believe you have to grovel to appreciate the ride.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I guess it could be worse...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

From time to time.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I never used to, but lately I've felt very grateful to be alive. I've actually been kind of upset lately that life is so short. It sounds corny but I enjoy nature and I'm glad to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

**** yeah. I was going to post something more articulate but that sums it up.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I'm furious that I was brought into this hell on earth. I wasn't consulted about being born.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i voted not sure. i'm grateful that i'm alive right now and i'm not suffering from cancer or something and that i'm not starving. but i feel like life is wasted on me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not so much. I would prefer nonexistent.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Not really... But now that I'm here I try not to waste time wishing I wasn't here but try and make my time worthwhile


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Not so much. I would prefer nonexistent.


This.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Not really..

I don't travel out and have always feeling so depressed so I'll be more glad if I could pass away peacefully in sleep with wonderful dreams.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

****ing hell yes i am grateful to be alive


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate life and I wish I was never born. I'm not grateful for my life at all. I'm the opposite.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish I could revote no because I'm not grateful to be alive at all. My mom is a gold digger who marries men so they can pay her bills and then a few years after she has a child she divorces the guy and takes half of their money, she did this to my older sister's dad, my dad, and my little sisters dad. My dad is Miami and he has been making promises for the past 4 years for us to live together but so far nothing has happened. I have no social life, one friend, and the only time I can have a fun social interaction is on Xbox Live. I am lonely and depressed almost all of the time. I have no motivation to do anything in school so I'm failing a few classes. To be honest, I'm not motivated to do anything in life except play my Xbox until I die.

So no, I'm not grateful for being alive because my life is horrible, aggrivating, and depressing.


----------



## sprøde (Nov 29, 2008)

Why be grateful for being alive? There are many other people who deserve life more than me. What do I have to be grateful for, that I can suffer another day?


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted not sure because...well I'm not. My days are pretty hectic as I go to graduate school. I'm fairly certain my cohorts think I'm creepy, since I don't talk to people very much. I'm disappointed in myself because I've again sabotaged a chance to start anew with these people. It just goes to show you can't run from your problems because you are the problem. Now I'm stuck with these people for 2 years. But I still hang on to this silly hope that things will get better. I will become at ease with myself. I will make meaningful friendships. I will one day find a rewarding career, a loving wife and kids. I may be pretty miserable half the time, but the other half I still have hope.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

As much as life sucks right now, it's life. Being dead would be worse. And I have my problems but it could be worse, I could be living in poverty missing my limbs or something.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

sprøde said:


> Why be grateful for being alive? There are many other people who deserve life more than me. What do I have to be grateful for, that I can suffer another day?


You have a point there :um


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate my life. Sort of. I have everyhting and i am clearly more fortunate than the average american ( i dont wanna describe how. ) but i can't enjoy these gifts because of my SA. I'd rather be a poorer person with no SA than to be fortunate with SA. I'm sick of this s**t. someone can live this life better than i can.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I do now but I didn't used to.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i voted not sure. i'm grateful that i'm alive right now and i'm not suffering from cancer or something and that i'm not starving. but i feel like life is wasted on me.


Same here.


----------



## steve p. (Dec 3, 2008)

I absolutely feel grateful to be alive, and it's thinking like this that helped me overcome my panic attacks and anxiety problems. I found that gratitude was one of the best ways to combat all of the scary negative paranoid thoughts that used to plague my mind.

For those of you that are answering with a 'no' or are saying that life is wasted on you, I know it's hard to snap yourself out of this type of thinking. But start small. Seriously, take a piece of paper and write out 5 things you are grateful for in your life, or why you are lucky and blessed. There are always positives in live, recognizing this is the first step to recovery and changing your perspective!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> Not so much. I would prefer nonexistent.


Same here.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

this is whats going on inside my head!! its war!! aaah










so ya, i voted not sure


----------



## laffinizluv (Dec 15, 2008)

Life is such an amazing thing to me. It's something that was given to me. So many people die every single day, painfully, from disease or from physical harm or whatever... To say that I am not grateful to be alive and to be well would be an insult not only to God but to all living creatures.


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Yup, very much so.


----------

